# Charlie Chat - PVR721



## B-Dub (May 31, 2002)

I e-mailed Charlie Chat a question this past week in anticipation of this Monday's chat. Let me start by saying that I am currently NOT a Dish subscriber, so I do not have access to the chat as most of you do. Anyways... So I e-mailed a questions re: the 721. I will paste my questions, followed by their reply below. Before I do that however, let me say that they successfully avoided the issue by answering questions I did not ask (a big time pet peeve of mine). Also, if they are going to release the 721 in a matter of weeks, don't you think they'd have a price in mind or a promotional campaign formulated? As for the many features, I already know the features and if I wanted to that information, then I would have asked for it! Hey, if this doesn't pan out, I have no qualms with one of the alternatives. Dish isn't the only provider in town (Direct or Cable and a Tivo box). Anyways, read below and give me your various reaction:

My questions -

I have a few questions regarding the PVR721. For starters, when is it going to be released and how much will it cost. I am hearing internet rumors in the neighborhood of $550-$600. I have to be honest, that is a little too pricey for my tastes! Will you (or the retailers) be offering any kind of incentives on the 721 (i.e. - $200 off in exchange for a one year commitment)? If the rumored price proves to be true, I will have to consider an alternative (2 tuner PVR/Sat receiver that is cheaper!). I am not currently a Dish subscriber, so I would appreciate an e-mail reply. Thanks in advance for the forum and I look forward to your response.

And their reply -

Dear Sir,

Thank you for your email. While a specific release date has not been slated, the release of the DISH PVR 721 has been targeted for late June 2002. We have no further information regarding the Manufacturer's Suggested Retail Price or upgrade promotions that may be available. We encourage you to stay tuned to future Charlie Chats and Technical Forums on Channel 101 for future updates. Please refer to the following list of features for the DISH PVR 721.

Combined satellite receiver, personal video recorder with internet capabilities 
Two tuners for advanced recording and picture in picture capabilities on any TV 
Largest hard drive ever offered in a PVR product for expanded recording and storage of programming 
New, advanced user interface 
7-day EPG with search 
Caller ID with caller history 
Software and hardware upgradable 
PVR Features

Pause live TV 
4X, 15X, 60X, 300X fast forward and reverse 
Instant skip forward and skip back 
Know at a glance what is recorded with info about each recording - instantly play, delete and protect programs 
Program capture - no more "Oops, I forgot to record!" 
2-Tuner Features

Picture-in-picture on any TV 
Record two live programs at once 
Record a live program while watching another live program 
Record two live programs while watching a recorded program 
Advanced Features

Specially designed universal UHF/IR remote with PIP functions 
New IR keyboard with integrated remote control functions (optional) 
Records Dolby Digital to the hard drive - perfect for home theater 
Optical Dolby Digital output 
2 - USB interfaces for other peripherals 
Expansion port
Front panel A/V input jacks

Your business is greatly appreciated and we thank you for allowing us to be of assistance to you. If you have any further questions or concerns, please refer to www.dishnetwork.com or reply to this email and include all previous correspondence so that we may assist you promptly.

As a current customer, you may also use our website to view your current or previous billing statements, add services, or make payments to your account. Please use the link https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/customercare/UserManagement/login.jsp to launch yourself to the Dish Network Customer Support Center.

Sincerely,

Ann M.
Customer Care
DISH Network:soapbox:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

[Shakes head in disgust]

I guess it's stupid form letters like this that really make you want to run screaming away from becoming a Dish subscriber, doesn't it? I wish I could say that this wasn't typical, but unfortunately it is more often than not. Try emailing the exchange to [email protected] and politely ask them what channel on your local cable system you can watch the Charlie Chats and Tech Chats that Ann suggests you watch for the information you're looking for... 

BTW, welcome to DBSTalk! :hi:


----------



## B-Dub (May 31, 2002)

Thanks for the hearty welcome. I will forward my exchange as you suggested.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

I just (3:48 PM Pacific Time 2002-06-07) checked the DISH web site and could find no reference to the 721...


----------

